
The Omni Group Releases Four Applications as Freeware - naish
http://www.omnigroup.com/mailman/archive/omni-press/2009/000118.html
======
joubert
I bought OmniGraffle a while back and haven't looked back; excellent product.

------
hboon
If you do demos and use a Mac, run and grab OmniDazzle.

